# Looking for someone to do a waterproof vinyl roofdeck



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If anyone has a recommendation, please let me know. I'm looking to replace the black tar paper membrane with a walkable vinyl roof on my roof deck outside of my bedroom. It's around 220sf in size. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

We're looking for this as well...we're replacing our deck surface and rails.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, I've sent a few emails to a couple of local shops and they have yet to respond. Just haven't had time to call them during the day. 

I found that the vinyl is great as its nice to walk on and is relatively low maintenance. Had it on my previous house.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I've got a guy that's been doing vinyl for my friend,who is a builder,for the past 20 years. I've also used him on my jobs and people were always happy. I'll look for his number and post it.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

what about john? dizturbd1?


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I would recommend you find someone who does vinyl decking almost as the only thing they do. You may end up paying a bit more but trust me it is worth it in the long run. I've had to replace way to many decks for my own liking or repair rot damage because of poorly installed vinyl. Plus you get a warranty, so you have someone to blame if it is done wrong and the structure starts to be affected. I wont recommend anyone as the ones I know do insurance work and charge more then you'd want or willing to pay, and more then it is actually worth anyways.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I definitely agree with paying for a top notch pro who does vinyl as a specialty. And yeah, I've dealt with many claims on the commercial side and unless you want to pay double or triple the market value, you definitely want to steer clear of the guys that are hooked up with the insurance industry.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Testimonials | Affiliated Roofers - Residential Commercial Roofers - Vancouver Roofing Company

Ken (referred to in those testimonials) just did ours - 604-999-2573.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks. I'll definitely ask them to quote too. Is that his direct line? I notice its different from the contact info on the site.



Kimrocks said:


> Testimonials | Affiliated Roofers - Residential Commercial Roofers - Vancouver Roofing Company
> 
> Ken (referred to in those testimonials) just did ours - 604-999-2573.


I've also got this company called CM Sundecks coming out to quote next week. Will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Please keep us updated as the deck should be done this year...there is a soft spot maybe 6" in one area of our decking...


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

tony1928 said:


> Thanks. I'll definitely ask them to quote too. Is that his direct line? I notice its different from the contact info on the site.
> 
> I've also got this company called CM Sundecks coming out to quote next week. Will let you guys know how it goes.


Yup - I think he used to work with that Roofing company. He now has his own company - Cheers.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome! I'll shoot him a message for sure. Who should I say recommended? Thanks!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

have you consider fiberglass decking? it is a life time warranty and you get to paint any color you want.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

tony1928 said:


> Awesome! I'll shoot him a message for sure. Who should I say recommended? Thanks!


Just let him know Kim from Port Moody - he was just here a couple of days ago, he will know - : ).


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Cool! Thanks for your help. I'll see what he says. My job should be pretty straightforward. I just want to make sure its done right.



Kimrocks said:


> Just let him know Kim from Port Moody - he was just here a couple of days ago, he will know - : ).


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll have to do some reading on it. I've never seen or had one before. Any idea on relative cost? Thanks!



hondas3000 said:


> have you consider fiberglass decking? it is a life time warranty and you get to paint any color you want.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> I'll have to do some reading on it. I've never seen or had one before. Any idea on relative cost? Thanks!


Material cost is a little more then vinyl and require 2 to 3 days to complete and each coat require time to dry but the durable is outstanding. It will last longer then your house .


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well I had Ken (recommended by Kim above) drop by and give me an estimate. Very nice guy and easy to talk to. Arrived on time as he promised and has already provided a quote. All I have to do is go over colors of material and get back to him. Will report back as the project moves ahead.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Anybody have any pictures? Our old place had fiberglass decking and the only problem was it was incredibly slippery....but it was the really old school battleship grey stuff and I don't think I've ever seen new stuff.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I spoke to Ken about the possibility of using fiberglass but he says while fiberglass looks great on the surface, their main problem (which keeps them from lasting forever) is that they tend to delaminate from the sheathing underneath. Now this is coming from a guy that does vinyl only so take it for what its worth. I suspect that as with most of these types of "waterproof" decks, their success is more due to the skill of the installer more than just based on quality of materials. Anyway, looks like we'll be starting our project next week so I'll keep you advised of the progress, with pics too (if my wife is able to snap a few during construction).


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Project will be starting Monday morning. I already have a load of building materials delivered in my back yard. Looks like I'll have a new deck by the end of the week! Will update with pics if I'm able to get my wife to take some since I'll be at work.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

okay Tony,

Who did you end up getting to do the work?

Cheers

Drew


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Unless you can prep the substrate to receive vinyl I'd install 3/4" T&G plywood over the existing roof. The edges require flashing and prepping prior to the vinyl application. Cant stripping where the flashing meets house.Installing the vinyl is a piece of cake. I did my girlfriends deck in no time at all.

There are flat roofs that are covered with vinyl these days after all it's waterproof. This is not detailed specifications just an idea of what you need to do.

I'm not looking for work! I'm happily retired and that's the way I'll stay.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Drew,

Went with Kim's recommendation Ken. Will let you guys know how it goes after its done.

Tony



djamm said:


> okay Tony,
> 
> Who did you end up getting to do the work?
> 
> ...


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for your input. Agreed with everything you mentioned. They are indeed putting down new sheathing prior to applying the vinyl. In total about a 4 day job between the carpentry and the vinyl work.



Lamplighter said:


> Unless you can prep the substrate to receive vinyl I'd install 3/4" T&G plywood over the existing roof. The edges require flashing and prepping prior to the vinyl application. Cant stripping where the flashing meets house.Installing the vinyl is a piece of cake. I did my girlfriends deck in no time at all.
> 
> There are flat roofs that are covered with vinyl these days after all it's waterproof. This is not detailed specifications just an idea of what you need to do.
> 
> I'm not looking for work! I'm happily retired and that's the way I'll stay.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Day 1 of construction....we'll, not much to write home about...they just came and removed the old decking and prepped the area for the work tomorrow. Here's a couple of pics of my deck. It's about 250 square feet or so.

















Finally, a big deciding factor as to why we bought our place a few years back....yes, through the thick haze, is actually a nice view of downtown. We can actually get a decent view of the fireworks from the roof. Man, it is hazy today.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice view! We're just getting quotes now on ours...I'm going to contact Ken as well.

Can anyone recommend a good source for railings?


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Elle said:


> Nice view! We're just getting quotes now on ours...I'm going to contact Ken as well.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good source for railings?


Ken does railings too - check with him for a quote.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

The deck should be done in about another day or so. Will update everyone once done. So far so good. Not much to update from the last two days. Just prep work and laying down plywood. Ken's been real good to deal with so far. No deposits required, just payment when done.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Gee, I didn't realize you had such a nice view Tony. That's awesome. Can't wait to see the finished product. Our decking is now about 4 years old and looking a bit tired so we'll be looking to recover it in a couple of years. I'll see how yours works out.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Gary. Yeah, the realtor took us up to the roof deck and I was sold. We were very fortunate that we were able to buy during the short downturn in late 2008.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Gee, I didn't realize you had such a nice view Tony. That's awesome. Can't wait to see the finished product. Our decking is now about 4 years old and looking a bit tired so we'll be looking to recover it in a couple of years. I'll see how yours works out.


Alright, the deck is finally done and I'll have to say that I'm very impressed. Ken (as recommended by Kim) was fantastic. I appreciate when people do exactly as they promise, and on time too. I would also be very happy to recommend him. The prep work took approximately 3 days and the vinyl application takes only one day in my situation. Here's some pics of the project during the last couple of days.









Laying down the wood strips for the plywood to go over. 








Cutting out the location of the old drains.








New plywood on and ready for vinyl. The trick here was to ensure that the plywood would slope to the two drains in each corner of the deck. 








New large sized deck drains. 








The final finished product. I love it! You can see a seam down the middle of the deck surface. That's where the two sheets of vinyl are bonded. Heat and adhesive are used to bond the two sheets to become one.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks good Tony,

Thanks for keeping us updated and your home reno as we are about to do the same!

Cheers

Drew


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

No problem Drew. Good luck in your project! I think I'm done with spending on renovations this year! I'm so tempted to do an air conditioning project with this heat but I keep telling myself its all over in a few weeks!



djamm said:


> Looks good Tony,
> 
> Thanks for keeping us updated and your home reno as we are about to do the same!
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Great post,

I love seeing it start from a referral and lead to a end result. This gives alot of credibility to the ken... and will last forever on this forum


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, Ken came out to quote us on Saturday...we're still in the decision process but will keep everyone posted on how our project goes. The builder doing the house next door to us recommended him highly as well .


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

That's a really nice deck!!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks, its our fave part of the house. And now we'll get some great usage out of it.



Lamplighter said:


> That's a really nice deck!!


Good luck with your deck Elle! Looking forward to seeing some pics of the project!


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

tony1928 said:


> Thanks, its our fave part of the house. And now we'll get some great usage out of it.


I drove by 33rd and Knight today on the way home today and the view looks similar. I've always liked the view in that are. I'm at 18th and Manitoba. I have a view but not as great as yours.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Haha, yeah, I'm just up the hill south of 33rd near Fraser. I love where you're at.. I was looking around near Main by Nat Bailey and it was way out of my price range. That would be perfect! Lol.



Lamplighter said:


> I drove by 33rd and Knight today on the way home today and the view looks similar. I've always liked the view in that are. I'm at 18th and Manitoba. I have a view but not as great as yours.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

tony1928 said:


> Haha, yeah, I'm just up the hill south of 33rd near Fraser. I love where you're at.. I was looking around near Main by Nat Bailey and it was way out of my price range. That would be perfect! Lol.


I don't think you'd get anything here for less than a million and a half, now. It's professionals that buy in here but still they don't seem to have the dough to buy further west.

Still when everything is said and done, I like your view, its better than here.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Haha, yup, I'd love to move to Kits too but heck, that's even worse.

The view is great but the hill is very dicey in the snow..but I'm willing to take the risk. 



Lamplighter said:


> I don't think you'd get anything here for less than a million and a half, now. It's professionals that buy in here but still they don't seem to have the dough to buy further west.
> 
> Still when everything is said and done, I like your view, its better than here.


----------

